# High value treats...



## StdPooDad (Mar 16, 2012)

I'd like to get some ideas of what other people use. Seamus loves string cheese, he's easy to please. 

Teaghan however, is a little diva. String cheese-nah, hot dogs-nah, Zuke's mini-naturals-Nah, Steak-it's okay

What I've found that she likes. Her OMG..OMG..OMG---TREATS!!! treats...
-Salmon fudge-> 2 cans salmon, 6 eggs, 1/2 cup whole wheat flour and 1/2 cup cheese. 
-Chicken breast pieces with a little garlic on them
-smoked elk heart


----------



## RedneckCowgirl (Oct 28, 2011)

If I need a super high value treat I use those Natures Balance rolls (aka doggy crack :tongue: ) but otherwise I use (these are all mixed up in my treat pouch) Zukes mini naturals (the salmon ones) dehydrated chicken livers, dehydrated cheddar cheese, peanut butter yogies, there are more but I can't remember them all. I pretty much just buy a variety of different small bite sized treats so they never know what they are going to get.


----------



## dustinshaw98 (Feb 22, 2012)

I feed raw meaty beef bones as treats. My dog loves 'em. He spends time lovingly gnawing the meat down to the bone.


----------



## Scarlett_O' (May 19, 2011)

I make my own treats, one ingredient treats are all I make now....I either low heat bake or high heat boil(everyone's favorite) meat or organs. 

I make tiny training sized treats and slightly larger(French frie sized) treats for a job well done.


----------



## brandypup (Jan 23, 2012)

I have a beagle. Anythingg is high valued treat.


----------



## bridget246 (Oct 26, 2011)

Dehydrated meat is an awesome treat. You can give a little garlic flavoring to up the value.


----------

